# Drip irrigation system



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I have four ferns in hanging baskets on a low pressure drip irrigation system. I'm using an Orbit timer. The problem is that the spigot is at normal ground level and the hanging baskets are up. Not tremendously high, but the connection at the spigot leaks trying to push the water upstream.

Hopefully the pics will be clear.

 I've tightened the band around the plastic tubing as much as I can. But it still leaks. The water leak appears to be from the end of the tubing and not the female connector

. This is the tubing going up the side of the house.

 These are the plants at the end of the line.

What can I do to fix the leak at the spigot? Ideas?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Get a bowl off hot water and soak the fitting/pipe in it to soften the pipe and see if you can tighten it more.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Love those gas lights. &#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'd recommend you go with the barbed fitting that is designed for the 1/2" tubing. Because of where I got everything to do my initial drip irrigation system (Site One), the sales rep handed me everything that I would need to hook it up. It appears that it's a Hunter barbed end fitting(PLD-050), with a female-to-female PVC coupler, and a male-female swivel PVC hose adapter. You'll need a rubber washer as well to put inside of the M-F adapter. Wrap the fittings with some teflon tape prior to assembling with some channel locks and push on the 1/2" drip line. No clamps needed.










https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/micro-irrigation/pld-fittings


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

I'll second the barbed fitting. A proper sized barb fitting will hold much better than crimping down with a clamp.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'd recommend you go with the barbed fitting that is designed for the 1/2" tubing. Because of where I got everything to do my initial drip irrigation system (Site One), the sales rep handed me everything that I would need to hook it up. It appears that it's a Hunter barbed end fitting(PLD-050), with a female-to-female PVC coupler, and a male-female swivel PVC hose adapter. You'll need a rubber washer as well to put inside of the M-F adapter. Wrap the fittings with some teflon tape prior to assembling with some channel locks and push on the 1/2" drip line. No clamps needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good points. I'll look around tomorrow; I might have some barbed fittings. Those PDL-loc fittings look intriguing as well.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The way you see it pictured is how it's coming off of my spigot and I use this for the shrubs and flowerbed. Another option you could consider that that I did spend a little more to get the Rain Bird Faucet Connection Kit which has a filter, and pressure reducer/backflow valve. This kit has a locking fitting on it, and it's what I used for the separate micro-irrigation that I installed for my planters and pots.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I'm making progress. I replaced the connector with a barbed fitting which I already had. All seemed good until ...

 It started leaking again and got bigger as the pressure built up. Then I heard a 'pop'...

 This coupler popped open. I realized this was the wrong size, so I replaced it. It seems to be holding its own.

There's still a leak near the spigot, but not bad. I'm just amazed at how much pressure is required to get the water uphill about 9 feet to reach its destination.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Are you sure this is a problem of not enough pressure and not too much pressure?

I'm thinking you have some sort of emitter going down to the ferns, and those can only output so many gallons per hour (maybe 0.5 or 1 GPH). Even with 3 or 4 (or even 10) that's significantly less that full-bore water pressure coming from the bib... maybe 5, 10 or more gallons per minute. With that much pressure it's bound to break at the weakest link, in this case your unions. (yea yea, I know I'm talking about pressure and referencing flow. I know they're not the same, but my point is still valid.)

For giggles I'd try throwing on a pressure regulator/reducer and see what happens.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I do believe it's too much pressure. But you are probably right that it's an more of an input/output issue than the fact that it's traveling uphill.

A pressure regulator is a good idea.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It should only take around 4 psi to raise the water 9'


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Wayyyyyyyyyyy too much pressure. Drip is gallons per HOUR.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Seems that the pressure regulator is the way to go. I want the water hose to be easily usable by turning the on/off valve on the left in the picture. Which brings up another question. Is it a bad idea to leave the spigot continuously turned on at the level one would normally use the water hose for chores? And just turn the hose valve on/off as needed?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

When I used my bib for drip applications I would leave it on all the time and control the everyday activities with the splitter valve like you mention. Just make sure your timer has adequate battery (especially if you leave for any extended times, like vacations).


----------

